# Skalieren oder neu gestalten?



## lomax-fx (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Objekt was ich gestaltet habe im Vergleich zu den anderen auf der Seite ein wenig zu groß ist. Es handelt sich um so eine Art Broschüre jetzt wollte ich schnell von euch wissen ob ich alles neu gestalten soll oder einfach mit dem Pfeil die gesamten Objekte markiere und per Shift + Maus etwas kleiner mache? Gibt es dort qualitative Unterschiede wie z.B. Abstand zwischen einzelnen Buchstaben verändert sich etc.?


----------



## helaukoenig (29. Oktober 2006)

So ganz klar ist mir der Sachverhalt noch nicht, aber in den meisten Vektorprogrammen ändert sich die Textgröße beim Skalieren und ebenfalls die Zeilenabständen in meist recht exotischen Bereichen. Probier es doch einfach aus. Andererseits Neubauen, das übt.


----------

